# Another what I'm up to thread



## Strider (May 9, 2017)

I told you, @gman2431 , that I will make a fillet knife sooner or later! :p still testing them (two of a kind). Material source kept it from being bigger and having a bigger handle.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 1


----------



## gman2431 (May 9, 2017)

Looking good! How's the flex?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (May 9, 2017)

Very ice Lori's! What kind of steel? How thick at the spine and like Cody said - how's the flex?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Strider (May 9, 2017)

The flex is good, thank you for asking! :D
I made it like a chisel, one side bevel only. Flexes good, not like professional ones, such as Roselli, but it is 2 mm thick up to the bevel ridge near the point. It is still a bit rigid as I am afraid to temper it more to lose hardness and edge retention. This is my first time to do it so I am cautious. What do you guys think?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## robert flynt (May 9, 2017)

You would probably be better off if you tapered the thickness of the of the blade all the to the tip, distill taper, to get the flex you need. With that chisel grind lefty's like me would have problem using it. It reminds me of a Japanese wood carving knife I made for a wood carver. Looks good though.


----------



## Strider (May 10, 2017)

Next time, tomorrow or the day after, I will make a few of those, and will make the distal taper, like you advised. I wanted it to be like a sushi knife, but can't make it that big due to the small dimensions. So I combined both! I forgot to mention, the tip drops right about that pinkish area left from the blue dot near the tip, so it is far a way. No pins- couldn't drill this steel even with a cobalt bit. Weird! I've tried everything and it just bores through until one part and then just spins and squeeeeqs, even after softening that part. 
The wood is Peruvian Tiger caspi @Molokai gave me.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Molokai (May 11, 2017)

I thought I recognized the wood. Knife looks very good, just send it to me for some field testing.....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Strider (May 25, 2017)

Not willing to start another thread so here it is, my next projects. My fillets have improved as I dared to thin them as much as the steel could take, and they flex superbly. Now I'll have to sharpen them to see how they stand up to the task. 3:D

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (May 25, 2017)

they look good to me, but hey i am just a beginner....I have made several fillet knives out of Dissten saw blades, I did not heat treat them just cut and shaped them, then mounted handles on them, made two a few years back and still sharp but they have patine over time.


----------



## robert flynt (May 25, 2017)

Looking good Loris!


----------



## NeilYeag (May 25, 2017)

Loris, what steel are you using for the fillets?


----------



## Strider (May 26, 2017)

Are you sure you don't need HT? It's almost a rule to do it! The heat from cutting softens it quite more than you need.

I am using 1075 and N690Co. The frist two are from a metal cutting table saw. All are plate quenched.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (May 26, 2017)

I don't know for certain on the saw blades, I do resharpen them but no more then I do my Case fillet. Here is a pic of one I am working on now, made from a piece of 1095 - 1/8" thick. Man it was hair raising to get it down to the taper i was looking for, This one is heat treated and tempered. 10" long, what kind of handles are you going to put on yours?

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Strider (May 27, 2017)

I was thinking something hard and with small pores and tight grain, for water-tightness. Ziricote or something stabilized. I have nice pieces of FBE and cherry burl that might do the trick. What do you guys think? The bowie would be handled with DI or ziri. 

I like your fillet knife, and yes, that is a wicked taper! :D Nice handle design, too!


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (May 27, 2017)

I think something stabilized because of the moisture ... if it is like mine they get plenty wet filleting those Crappies and steaking out those catfish

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (May 27, 2017)

oh, I forgot, i am going to use some plastic floor tile on my knife.


----------



## Strider (May 28, 2017)

Plastic floor tile? As in handle material, such as liners or as the knife handle itself? Is it like linoleum?


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (May 28, 2017)

yep, it is linoleum... I picked up some samples (free) from Menards in a camo like coloring, I used it before on a couple small skinners and it held up to some rough handling like the Rock of Gibraltar here is a pic.


----------



## Strider (May 28, 2017)

Looks good, might try to find some around the house. 
I have exactly about a week to finish all of them and make a new mushroom knife. That'll take some time LOL


----------



## Strider (Jun 8, 2017)

Finished this baby early morning.
N690Co, 58 HRC,
The wood is very familiar to you, I believe. It is very well stabilized, all though there were some cracks in it. Thanks @gman2431 ! Convex blade, something I haven't done in a while!
OAL:
Blade:
Width:
Thickness: 4 mm


 


 


 


 


 


 
Hopye you like it!

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1


----------

